# Canada's SR Auto Group Builds S5 for Sith Lord



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

British Columbia-based SR Auto Group has been grabbing our attention for weeks now with a plethora of photo uploads of fantastically built exotic and luxury cars. Case in point is the S5 you see here dubbed PROJECT S5 'DEVÖN'.

With an all-black theme this S5 is befitting someone with the first name Darth. Whatever, we're loving the blacked out look of the thing.

Below is a quick rundown of the modifications.










<b>Wheel</b>
Agetro M150, Twenty Inch | Matte Black Finish

<b>Exterior</b>
Rieger Front Lip
Rieger Front Lip Spoiler Carbon Fiber
Rieger Side Skirts Carbon Fiber
Rieger Rear Diffusor Carbon Fiber

<b>Performance</b>
AWE Tuning Rear Exhaust System
AWE Tuning Performance Down Pipes

<b>Suspension</b>
Eibach Pro-Kit Lowring Springs
Brembo Grand Turismo BBK 6 Piston Front
Brembo Grand Turismo BBK 4 Piston Rear

Read more about it at SR Auto Group's blog after the jump.


----------

